# TT Leather Seat problem



## kubrick1977 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Really happy with the car otherwise but I've noticed a siginificant patch (about 6 inches in diameter) of what can only be described as leather that looks like it is about to start cracking. I've only just noticed it and to be honest I wouldn't have made a fuss but my wife quite rightly stated that for Â£33k odd I should expect a lot better.

Looking at it more closely, it is pretty terrible and looks like serious imperfections in the leather that managed to get past quality control.

I haven't approached the dealer about this just yet as I wanted to get an opinion from you guys as to how I should proceed. I could probably live with it but I'd prefer for the seat/leather to be replaced completely.

Any advice as always would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Kubrick1977


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

kubrick1977 said:


> I'd prefer for the seat/leather to be replaced completely.


From what I've read on here (last night as it happens) it's probably best not to get the seat re-covered, the reason being that it's likely that you won't get a factory standard finish in a workshop.

Would not like to comment on seat replacement. What colour nappa is it?


----------



## chrissy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiya just posted about this prob earlier..Its a fault with the seats, I took my TT back and the guy there showed me some pics online as to others with the prob, they are changing my seats.....if you have a problem and they say its wear and tear contact me thru email..perhaps I could get some info from my dealership for you.. [email protected]


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Kubrick,

Sorry to hear it.

At this point someone on the forum inevitably asks if you can post some pics please.


----------



## kubrick1977 (Aug 15, 2007)

I really need to get some pics of the car on here soon!!!

The seats are black and it's quite incredible how much this 'mark' shows up. I never noticed it before as it's below the passenger side headrest...


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> ricka,
> 
> Sorry to hear it.


Think you've got your wires crossed here matey. No probs here as yet.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

chrissy said:


> Hiya just posted about this prob earlier...if you have a problem and they say its wear and tear contact me thru email...


chrissy,
Are you talking about sag?

kubrick,
The usual reported problems are sag in the squab. Cracking at the top of the seat back sounds like a new one!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

ricka said:


> Think you've got your wires crossed here matey. No probs here as yet.


Of course you're dead right. Too much Sauvignon Blanc this evening!! Have corrected my error...

 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## chrissy (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah sag..  ....didn`t realise the fault was further up on the seat, not sure I can help on that one.....Cx


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I have not heard of the problems on the upper seat back as well...if you could post some pictures that would be great so we can all see exactly where it occurred! Thanks!


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

still awaiting response from Audi UK re my seat!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> still awaiting response from Audi UK re my seat!


I will be interested to hear their response/solution.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

iknight said:


> chilliman said:
> 
> 
> > still awaiting response from Audi UK re my seat!
> ...


After checking with my dealership yesterday, they said they were still awaiting a response from Audi UK - called Audi UK customer services and their is nothing on record! :evil: call back to The dealer now


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lets have some pictures so we know what we are talkign about.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> lets have some pictures so we know what we are talkign about.


I can e-mail you a picture of mine - not sussed the posting pics bit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol. if you create a photobucket account (photobucket.com) then just upload the picture/s to the site. Paste the IMG code tag into a post on here and the picture will appear :wink:


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

IMG]http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee115/iknight167/DSC00016.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nearly - you missed the [ before IMG


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines about the same.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheers Pal!

Do you honestly think that is fair wear and tear - been like that since 8 weeks and 2k miles. It might look more acceptable on black leather, as it blends in, but on the brighter colours it just looks crap.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think the colour makes it stand out any more or less if im honest.

Is it right? i dont know, i had a the passanger seat cover replaced (nothing to do with sagging) and they make a really piss poor job of it. Put it this way, im not chasing Audi to change my drivers seat!

Plus i'd want a fix rather than a swap. What do i mean, it's OK swapping the covers, BUT it's simply going to happening again (as far as i can see), its a feature of the leather used, shape of the seat and where the seams are, so it needs a design solution. Didnt happen to the same extent on the MKI as it had much smaller panels - but the leather is/was the same.

Annoying to say the least.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I dont think the colour makes it stand out any more or less if im honest.
> 
> Is it right? i dont know, i had a the passanger seat cover replaced (nothing to do with sagging) and they make a really piss poor job of it. Put it this way, im not chasing Audi to change my drivers seat!
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all that.


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Plus i'd want a fix rather than a swap. What do i mean, it's OK swapping the covers, BUT it's simply going to happening again (as far as i can see), its a feature of the leather used, shape of the seat and where the seams are, so it needs a design solution. Didnt happen to the same extent on the MKI as it had much smaller panels - but the leather is/was the same.

Annoying to say the least.[/quote]

Agree with you here Tosh. When I picked the car up after the seat cover had been replaced, I asked the service receptionist whether what they had done to the seat was any different to the original and she said that it was not, so I replied, 'see you in 3 months time then!'.

And lo and behold, just been to take some pictures of the 'after' shot, and the bolster is back to how it was before it was replaced, although the centre of the seat has not started to sag (yet). It was replaced 3/4 weeks ago.

Pictures to follow in a min.


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, pics;

Before


























After


























The seat bolster has creased already, and quite alarmingly the leather there feels a bit like cardboard and has creased away from, rather than towards the padding so that it is raised above it. Surely, glueing the leather to the padding would restrict the movement of the leather and make it less likely to stretch and crease?! The centre section that sagged before seems fine at the moment though. Will have a word when it goes in to the dealer next weds for some rattles to be fixed. Guess Audi build quality just aint what it used to be! [/img]


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

The base part looks fine now.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

iknight said:


> The base part looks fine now.


Hope mine can get sorted as good as that - Audi UK were supposed to call me back on Friday, surprise surprise no call ... will get onto them again on MOnday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got the same problem on mine ,going to the dealers on Monday.


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Same sagging problem here with black leather and 6k miles. There will be no fix for the bolsters creasing; this just normal. Just look where you right thigh goes when getting in/out of the car.


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder what the MK1 seats look like after some serious mileage?

My seats appear similar to the pics in this thread after just 1.5k miles. I'm not too worried at this stage. Maybe part of this is having a soft leather sofa at home. Yes, there is sag and inperfection. The seats look so perfect when new, any wear will show up.

I guess differing wear rates on the passenger and driver side will serve to highlight problems with the driver seat.

Anyone done 15k+ miles and have pictures of their driver seat?

Right to pursue with Audi if you're unhappy, good luck with that!


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

I got my car last Monday and my seat has been the same as Zideredup's since DAY 1!!! Not even had it a week and the leather's that bad, 200 miles now.

Will post pics of the seat and the rest of my amazing new car tomorrow 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


>


whow, this looks amazing...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's mine - the car has done 18K miles now.
Drivers seat still looks OK to me:









Seat lower bolster looks very creased though...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i alway's use my hand to lean on the plastic doorentrance-cover beside the chair. I never hit the side-boster, and i don't fall down into the seat.
My leather looks better than all post above. Will post some pic's soon.

If you wear a lot of jean's, than the leather will increase sooner.
Jean's is like sandpaper to leather.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I lean on the doorentrance-cover getting in and out of the car also. After 10,000km I have no creasing on the side bolster at all.

However I have slight creasing on the passenger seat bolster as they tend not to be so caring when getting in or out of the car.

When I'm wearing jeans, I put a towel under myself, as I am scared of the little button things puncturing the soft leather :roll:

These pics were taken after about 8,000km



















However I have seen how bad the seats can sag. This picture is of a used car for sale with 10,000km on the clock.










But, judging by how soft and thin the leather is I did anticipate some saging.

However if you look at most used BMW's their leather seems to get very wavy also.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

you're seat looks like mine Conneem


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine after 1700 miles, still waiting for feedback from Audi UK via the dealer - comments from the warrantee guy when I took it back ... "hmmm thats not good!"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chilliman said:


> Mine after 1700 miles, still waiting for feedback from Audi UK via the dealer - comments from the warrantee guy when I took it back ... "hmmm thats not good!"


Mine's exactly the same except its not r*d


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

my bolsters slightly creased which is annoying...you need to be david copperfield to get in without actually sliding the chair!

Dan


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont have the sagging leather problem because I specced Alcantara but I have had the side bolster replaced due to what I considered premature wear.

This happened to mine about 3 months in and 3kish miles if I remember.
The leather is total pants and far to soft, I'd hate to see the state of the average leather clad MKII after a couple of years! This sort of thing never happened on the MKI :?


----------



## L1 6ARL (Aug 14, 2007)

kubrick1977 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at it more closely, it is pretty terrible and looks like serious imperfections in the leather that managed to get past quality control.
> 
> ...


Hi Kubrick

A word of warning. Do not let them replace the leather covers and insist they replace the seats. The mess that they made of mine and the agro I got to get it done...it's just not worth it. They replaced the full seat in the end.

Carl


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dealer not impressed "Don't think the warranty will pay for that" :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just heard back from Tyneside Audi "we can't put warranty claims in for the leather unless the stitching is coming away" :evil:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Just heard back from Tyneside Audi "we can't put warranty claims in for the leather unless the stitching is coming away" :evil:


Rubbish tell them your speak to a solicitor and seek compensation through the small claims court as the seats are clearly "not fit for purpose" if they are wearing already.

You have a water tight case with this one!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just heard back from Tyneside Audi "we can't put warranty claims in for the leather unless the stitching is coming away" :evil:


They're talking total bollocks, I had mine replaced and it was just scuffed, admittedly I had a bit of a fight with the Dealership and Audi CS over it but in the end they caved in and replaced it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I can understand their reaction. If they replace the leather under waranty they will get claims from every TT-owner on earth. Because we all have at least 2 years waranty and every seat will have some bulbs.

Difficult to judge.

Personaly i think Aud is awear off the problem. It got to do with the design from the stitches on the leather.
Maybe they will change from design after some time. If they will do it now, than they admit that the design was wrong and they will get a lot of claims. So they won't change the design from the stitching. Maybe they put some stiffer foam under the new seats in the new car's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

"Dashpod"


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Bryn said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard back from Tyneside Audi "we can't put warranty claims in for the leather unless the stitching is coming away" :evil:
> ...


Mine was replaced too and I didnt even ask. I just mentioned that it had started to sag and after they looked at the car they said they would replace it for me under warranty!

Cant help thinking that they have made a rod for their own back though cos once they have admitted liability, they cant argue the case next tome round - its bound to happen again until they change the design.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

A fix seems like the most logical thing for Audi to do....actually getting them to sort it tho is another story. Seems like there have been enough complaints to warrant a remedy!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Aren't the seats in the A5 exactly the same design,I wonder if they've got the same problem?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Aren't the seats in the A5 exactly the same design,I wonder if they've got the same problem?


Not to mention the R8


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

I'm sure that someone from Audi HQ must read these forums to get "the word on the street"; surely they must recognise that there is a problem. Were there no sagging seats during testing?

I hope someone's warned the TT seat engineer that he's going to be busy (if not already) coming up with a fix!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think they are bothered, I phoned cs yesterday someone was phoning back 27hrs and counting. :?


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't think they are bothered, I phoned cs yesterday someone was phoning back 27hrs and counting. :?


Well im pestering customer services and they are pestering the warrantee guy at my service centre although he is proving to be very illusive! Audi UK have received the pics now so we'll see what happens.

To make matters worse, my passenger seat - sat on all off 5 times! Is no starting to show the initial signs of the sag like my drivers seat


----------



## L1 6ARL (Aug 14, 2007)

chilliman said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they are bothered, I phoned cs yesterday someone was phoning back 27hrs and counting. :?
> ...


I had a problem with noisy wipers on my Touareg and all I could get out of VAG customer services was that there was not a significant number of complaints to warrant pushing the fault back to the factory  
What I am suggesting is that everyone sends a fdormal complaint to Customer Services about this. Then we can all state that we know that ther have been several instances of the same fault.

Just a thought


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

L1 6ARL said:


> What I am suggesting is that everyone sends a fdormal complaint to Customer Services about this. Then we can all state that we know that ther have been several instances of the same fault.
> 
> Just a thought


Indeed, that is the way forward on this issue. First up, I think a specific sticky thread for owners to record their problem, car age & mileage along with an accompanying piccy is perhaps in order


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

not sure you'll get a sticky, but allow me to try and help.

If you have a saggy leather seat, take a picture and email it to [email protected] and give your name and Forum name.

I will load every single one of them up on the Portal. EVERY ONE.

PS: Alcantara spec cars need not apply :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

BobFat said:


> PS: Alcantara spec cars need not apply :wink:


Let's bloody hope it stays that way Neil!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Indeed.

No ones figured out the deliberate mistake in your signature piccy yet. Do you even know what it is? 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Handbrake in the right place for RHD; but not as made by Audi.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

BobFat said:


> No ones figured out the deliberate mistake in your signature piccy yet. Do you even know what it is? 8)


The interior is indeed a flipped left hooker photo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Can't see the detail in that pic but the flipped original now has both dials â€˜restingâ€™ flat out at 5 o'clock too! :lol:


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Indeed.
> 
> No ones figured out the deliberate mistake in your signature piccy yet. Do you even know what it is? 8)


I spotted it straight away - the accelerator pedal is on the left rather than right side!!

Pics of drivers seat on the way


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Guys

As I've stated on an earlier thread the only way you are going to get Audi to do anything about this, as advised by a senior techie at my local dealer, is to take your car in and report the fault. They'll take photos of offending seat and will submit a technical report outlining the issue. Only if Audi receive enough feedback via this method are they likely to acknowledge the problem and issue a mod in due course.


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Hi Neil

Picture sent; but am also persuing Audi CS and dealer feedback.

Hitchbloke, of course you are right but at least we can see who has the saggiest seat!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

No doubt you're right Hitchfella, but to pull something together here first (or on Neil's Portal) so that people know what they're dealing with, feel 'empowered' with the weight of numbers and then all with problems hit Audi hard in one big swipe would perhaps be an even more effective way of getting it recognised!?!?!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> Guys
> 
> As I've stated on an earlier thread the only way you are going to get Audi to do anything about this, as advised by a senior techie at my local dealer, is to take your car in and report the fault. They'll take photos of offending seat and will submit a technical report outlining the issue. Only if Audi receive enough feedback via this method are they likely to acknowledge the problem and issue a mod in due course.


Tyneside won't even report it to Audi,just said no :evil:


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

My only concern about all this is that bombarding Audi with complaints could be counter productive.

Whereas they may well be prepared to sanction repairs to a few seats on a case by case basis to keep the odd person quiet I can't see them, without some sort of class action, recalling hundreds or even thousands of cars.

What I don't understand is (a) why they persist with the design and (b) how it got adopted in the first place. They don't look that great and a sizeable percentage of owners find them uncomfortable.

I can only assume that they are very cheap to make


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

hitchbloke said:


> Guys
> 
> As I've stated on an earlier thread the only way you are going to get Audi to do anything about this, as advised by a senior techie at my local dealer, is to take your car in and report the fault. They'll take photos of offending seat and will submit a technical report outlining the issue. Only if Audi receive enough feedback via this method are they likely to acknowledge the problem and issue a mod in due course.


Already done 2 weeks ago and confirm yesterday AUDI UK have received the pics


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had a call from cs ,couldn't find my car on their system . Good old Tyneside Audi hadn't updated my reg details :twisted:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Check out the alcantara drivers seat on this one... It looks gash after 10,000miles (thats if it is alcantara.... it says it is but looks like leather to me?)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leather - agree.

Phone holder looks really poor too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Result, Tyneside Audi are replacing the leather as a goodwill gesture [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Check out the alcantara drivers seat on this one... It looks gash after 10,000miles (thats if it is alcantara.... it says it is but looks like leather to me?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk


It's definitely leather - Alcantara isn't capable of stretching and staying stretched like that IIRC - also, there's no textual difference between the centre bit of the seat, and the side bolsters. Either the guy's very good with his camera + Photoshop, or it's leather.

I'll opt for the latter...


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Result, Tyneside Audi are replacing the leather as a goodwill gesture [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Sounds good news, but isn't it the seat that's at fault, not the leather?


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Result, Tyneside Audi are replacing the leather as a goodwill gesture [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Good result! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do you know if they are putting it through as a warranty claim (ie Audi UK pay), or funding it out of their own coffers? If it's the former then surely it's not really "goodwill", and they're just trying to avoid admitting liability. Not that it really matters to you though!

Balders.


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Nice to here it's sorted - what exactly are they going to do to stop it happening again?

Also don't like the term "goodwill gesture"; makes it sound as though they are doing you a favour and will expect something in return.

The seat quality is either a pass or fail no in between.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

From the sound of it Tyneside are paying for it .


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

They need to sort out a permanent fix for this problem as otherwise it will keep reoccuring. I have had a whole new seat base put into my car and the centre squab feels less likely to sag than it felt before, however the offside lower bolster is more creased already after 4 weeks than the one that was replaced (after 4 months)!

So getting Audi to replace the cover is not a result, it merely makes it look a bit better for a few weeks or if you are lucky, months, but at the end of the day it is likely to come back unless you can offload the car to some unsuspecting muppet just after the covers are replaced!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Check out the alcantara drivers seat on this one... It looks gash after 10,000miles (thats if it is alcantara.... it says it is but looks like leather to me?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk


 Indeed! That looks fuckin awful. There's a definite problem and Audi can't hide behind 'normal wear and tear'. That is shockingly poor


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Apparently Audi CS are not aware of the saggy seat problem - i.e. no one's complained. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Perhaps the way to go is for someone to get a list of names address and speak to Audi as a collective?

Im happy to do it if people want to email me the details.
I think the mileage, age of the car and supplying dealer would also be needed.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wallsendmag the new leather will be the same after one year. 
it's like someone said before, not the leather buth the base under the leather.

And i think it will appear sooner this time because the base under the leather (springs and foam) are softer than they where in the beginning.
So the leather will look the same after half a year.
It has to do with pressure, weight, and the way they designed it.

But anyway, at least you got new leather, so don't bother :wink: 
Let's hope the colour and surface from the leather will match with the rest....(ask toshiba.....)


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Toshiba, thought there was going to be a gallery on the TT-portal web site - but not there yet. Would be a good site to point Audi CS to.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Will need to give specifics if we want some action. I know some senior people within Audi so im sure i can get an official answer. I cant promise i will get the answer you all want.

Like i said before, i dont want a replacement, i want a fix.

If people would rather someone else did it other than me, i have no problem with that. I do think its the only way to go.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

AUDI.AG will laugh abouth that gallary, believe me. Leather isn't steel or wood.
I was on the IAA in Frankfurt, and saw some leather seat's in BMW's.....
If you saw those you would cry.
Both TT's one the IAA had the same leather bulb's (much more than mine) as showed on the pic's. Nothing special.

Maybe Toshiba can explain the danger from replacing some leather parts....He had some experience with it.

When the leather on my seat's will get like those above, i will take a chair out and pull the leather back and fix it someway or the other. Nothing difficult if you are a little bit handy and creative. I already looked before under the seat and at the back from the seat.

My seat's are almost a year and still normal with some very tiny bubbles. 
i'm 76 kilogram, and 185cm long

Maybe you should eat less ans sport a little bit more.... :lol:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

[email protected] less...
...Anyways, hopefully my alcantara wont give me these troubles....that posted pic of the TT for sale looked $HIT...Definetly full leather there and not alcantara


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Will need to give specifics if we want some action. I know some senior people within Audi so im sure i can get an official answer. I cant promise i will get the answer you all want.
> 
> Like i said before, i dont want a replacement, i want a fix.
> 
> If people would rather someone else did it other than me, i have no problem with that. I do think its the only way to go.


I am more than happy for you to do this Tosh ,I will take a photo and email you the details.
Rebel I know it will end up the same again but this will do for now ,as more cars age it will become more common and they will have to find a fix.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg-LB said:


> Apparently Audi CS are not aware of the saggy seat problem - i.e. no one's complained. :roll:


They are aware, I have been speaking to "Gareth" going to speak to him tomorrow again after speaking to the warrantee guy at my service centre again today .... STILL NO RESPONSE FROM AUDI UK!!

Tosh - happy for you to add mine to the list!!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Go for it Tosh


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I am in, My seats have never been right, i have indents in the side bolsters too. I also have the saggy bottom problem, mainly drivers side, i am only 9 stone so there is no heafty weight going on their every day!

I will post some piccies, lets all get together on this now and give Audi some stick, i agree totally that it is not the leather it is the seat that needs replacing, and that is what we should be stating not asking.

Karen


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

X4RCN said:


> I am in, My seats have never been right, i have indents in the side bolsters too. I also have the saggy bottom problem, mainly drivers side, i am only 9 stone so there is no heafty weight going on their every day!
> 
> I will post some piccies, lets all get together on this now and give Audi some stick, i agree totally that it is not the leather it is the seat that needs replacing, and that is what we should be stating not asking.
> 
> Karen


Not just saggy bottoms, mine is quite firm and still my seat has sagged a bit 

However when I look at BMW seats and Porkers they seem to suffer the same, try looking on their approved used sites and check the seat condition.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, happy to do it.

Send me the details to 
[email protected]

Name
Reg number
Miles
Dealers name
Date of purchase

And a picture of the problem.

I'll submit the list to Audi in two weeks time.


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

sico said:


> However when I look at BMW seats and Porkers they seem to suffer the same, try looking on their approved used sites and check the seat condition.


It depends upon the design of the seat. I've had two Porsche 928's and two 325i's, one for eight years, and none of them showed the slightest sign of sagging or anything else.

With the amount of testing the makers do they must know by now what designs work and what don't. One can only assume that Audi have either given carte blanche to their stylists rather than to their engineers or have just gone for the cheapest option available. I am sure that to somebody reducing the the amount of seat padding to save weight and money seemed like a really good idea.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

All examples plus those mailed to be will be on the portal tonight. To be fair don't have all the details Tosh suggested you all provide, but piccies will be up with your ******** names and any other info you have provided.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

This is now on P10 and I'm not going to trawl that lot - but 33k for a 24k car???????


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> OK, happy to do it.
> 
> Send me the details to
> [email protected]
> ...


Just comes back as "undeliverable"


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

On the portal under 'known issues'. Would need MANY more examples for anyone to take note. [email protected]

PS: That email addy works :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iknight said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > OK, happy to do it.
> ...


oops its co.uk not com.

[email protected]


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So if this goes right, the people in Gyor will be busy for the next year, replacing all the seat's from the heavy UK people :lol:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> So if this goes right, the people in Gyor will be busy for the next year, replacing all the seat's from the heavy UK people :lol:


Im only 90lbs, my cock and ego are another 120lbs.


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

So how's it going with the information collection Tosh?

And where's this portal site BobFat? Haven't seen a url for it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

PeaceOut said:


> So how's it going with the information collection Tosh?
> 
> And where's this portal site BobFat? Haven't seen a url for it.


It would appear not many have a problem or not many want to do anything about it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> PeaceOut said:
> 
> 
> > So how's it going with the information collection Tosh?
> ...


Sent my photies this afternoon.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

PeaceOut said:


> And where's this portal site BobFat? Haven't seen a url for it.


Here you go mate: http://www.tt-portal.co.uk/

(hope you don't mind Neil)


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link Fin.

I'm trying to encourage the US TT forum to submit their pictures in.
Hope we can get this resolved.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4 people have sent in pictures so far. 
I'm not going to post those peoples real names up on a public forum.

Im hoping for about 20 people, im sure we should easily be able to get that and the more the better.

So if you are unhappy about your seats wear send in your pictures and it will be included in the email put to Audi.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Im only 90lbs, my cock and ego are another 120lbs.[/quote]

Tosh

I'm assuming the ego accounts for 119lbs 10 oz :wink:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Not a problem Fin. Prompted me to update sig.

Got your piccies WSM, will load up l8r tonight.p

I might have a couple more on the portal Tosh than has been sent to you direct ? Might bump your numbers up by a couple.

Should have taken piccy of Stealers car I had last week. 1,600 miles and a bit of sagging. Lots of sagging after my arse had settled on it for 400 miles


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> Im only 90lbs, my cock and ego are another 120lbs
> 
> Tosh
> 
> I'm assuming the ego accounts for 119lbs 10 oz :wink:


You'll get arrested, whats that in Kilos?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> Im only 90lbs, my cock and ego are another 120lbs.


Tosh

I'm assuming the ego accounts for 119lbs 10 oz :wink:[/quote]

No, i've only got a 1/4lb'er


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

if Audi must fixed the seat-problem, there will be a lot of cow's killed next year. Those poor animals...

Stop the cow-killing !!! Vote for bulby leather seat's !!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

OK guys a update for you.

Mine is going in soon for the whole base replacing, ie: the bolsters and leather and this includes the side bolsters.

You must be aware now that audi uk have notified all dealers with instructions as to what to do, my inside information showed me literature containing piccies of customers cars and what dealers were expected to do.

The good news is for those who are ordering now, they should have no problems with the seats as this is now been rectified.

I can get the chassis numbers of the cars it does effect and apperently that is a huge proportion too.

All dealers are standing by waiting to deal with this, but they obviously would not voluteer the information to you, you have to go to the dealer to show the evidence then they will deal with quickly and hopefully effectively.

Remember all dealers have received emails from audi uk about this, so there whould be no excuse when approaching a dealership.

Good luck!

Will let you know when mine is done.

Karen


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Ooo, good info Karen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It doesn't affect me but it's still very promising news for all our comrades

Is there any 'official' copy of this available to wave under slightly less agreeable Dealer's noses..?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

X4RCN said:


> .
> 
> I can get the chassis numbers of the cars it does effect and apperently that is a huge proportion too.
> 
> Karen


Yes pls!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

I feel a tt-portal update coming on :wink: Send me the details and I will get it loaded up tonight.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

X4RCN said:


> OK guys a update for you.
> 
> Mine is going in soon for the whole base replacing, ie: the bolsters and leather and this includes the side bolsters.
> 
> ...


This is what the forum should be about - real help/advice. Even though mine is scheduled for build week 47 and HOPEFULLY falls into the "now been rectified" category - I thank you Karen for your hard work. 3 cheers for Karen.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Further to Karen's note my dealers have just called at the situation is ...

.. audi will replace the seat bases of both seats, if they do they will not accept any further liability on the replacements.

No the call is, have Audi rectified the design so that the replacements from the factory will not have the problem again?

Or should I get them replaced on the basis of guarantee of "factory finish" and adopt the towel / cushion route just in case?

.... Hmmmmm??? :?


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> Further to Karen's note my dealers have just called at the situation is ...
> 
> .. audi will replace the seat bases of both seats, if they do they will not accept any further liability on the replacements.
> 
> ...


How can they say that they will replace them this time and not again? Surely if thay are bad enough to replace (and let's face it that's not a cheap option and Audi wouldn't do that lightly) then, if the same thing happens again then they are faulty again and need putting right - again.


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Some people who have had sagging seats are about to get them replaced - we won't have to wait long to see if it's a real fix.

Any details about what has changed (grade of leather, padding etc)?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Can we have this thread as a sticky pls mod?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

iknight said:


> chilliman said:
> 
> 
> > Further to Karen's note my dealers have just called at the situation is ...
> ...


They cant legally, its just to frighten you.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

sico said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > chilliman said:
> ...


 I kinda thought so, trying to put me off eh. Reckon I am going to go for the fix and see how things pan out

Plus buy a rubber ring to sit on!! :wink:


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

X4RCN said:


> OK guys a update for you.
> 
> Mine is going in soon for the whole base replacing, ie: the bolsters and leather and this includes the side bolsters.
> 
> ...


 Karen - I have just contacted the dealer to go OK with the replacement and they are saying that audi UK have authorised replacement of the seat covers not the whole base!?

Any additional info would be appreciated, funny when I mentioned it to the customer service manager he was still "surprised"!!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > iknight said:
> ...


Good luck with the repair. I'm nervous for you! I've just got a mortal dread of all things "AudI Dealer". But really do hope it goes o.k.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

How long is the leather under warranty for? I'm sure I've read somewhere before that leather trim is not covered for the full three years of the warranty.

I can just imagine it now, "We'd love to help but your car is X months old so is out of warranty!" :?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

I raised this issue months ago on here and had both my seats replaced after a big angument with Listers in Coventry

Guess what they have shagged again 

Can any one confirm that they are replacing the seats with a new design?

Thanks Gavin


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

X4RCN said:


> OK guys a update for you.
> 
> Mine is going in soon for the whole base replacing, ie: the bolsters and leather and this includes the side bolsters.
> 
> ...


Oh that would be nice if you could get chassis numbers affected... I live in the U.S. and I'm not sure if I'm affected.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Gav150ttr said:


> I raised this issue months ago on here and had both my seats replaced after a big angument with Listers in Coventry
> 
> Guess what they have shagged again
> 
> ...


 Sounds like there is no change in design, mind you I'm not sure audi would admit that they had changed the design - flood gates opening and all that!

Looks like I may have to just settle for the seat base covers being replaced!?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

chilliman said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > I raised this issue months ago on here and had both my seats replaced after a big angument with Listers in Coventry
> ...


They will Shagg again!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Gav150ttr said:


> I raised this issue months ago on here and had both my seats replaced after a big angument with Listers in Coventry
> 
> Guess what they have shagged again
> 
> ...


What would you all expect?
There are more than proberly 50.000 MK2 build last year.
And now after some complains from a few heavy englishmen Audi will replace all the seats from those car's? If this word goes out, they can replace every seat in the MK2 they build last year.

I'm a member from a german ********. Never heard complains. Not on dutchforum's also.

Replacing them with the same seats and leather won't fix the "problem".
And new car's do still have the same seats and stiches on the leather.
I saw a R8 with some tiny little bumps in the leather on the IAA. (same stiches in the leather as the TT)

And i wouldn't be happy with replacing only the base and the bolsters from the seat's after one year.
Will the painted colour from the leather be exactly the same?
Leather will change during the time. It will have a more shiny surface than in the beginning. And the colour can change also from the UV-light.

Would be nice if Karen or some-one else took some pic's from the new replaced seat's.....

Strange thing is, that my seat's are still okey...........after one year.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Having only done 280 miles so far, I'll need to see how the seats will wear in time. I'm 69kg (5ft 8in) so not too portly which may help a little.

I probably won't even bother changing as I have no confidence Audi would do a good job replacing without pi$$ing with your interior...who's to say it won't sag again?

Maybe some of you guys should be pushing for RS4 buckets as compensation instead, I know I would  Now there's an idea :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba has replaced the base from one chair.....just ask him how excellent this was done. And how good the result was......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not good is the best i can offer.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba has replaced the base from one chair.....just ask him how excellent this was done. And how good the result was......


Looking at your sig pic I think the problem may be your wife.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

sico, i have no leather seat problem :wink: 
And my wive drives a A3 :wink: 
And the woman on the pic isn't my wife :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, but are you sure those airbags are completely standard..?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh mon mot. Cette matiÃ¨re, et mon portail sont maintenant commentÃ©s dessus par un forum belge d'Audi. Vous devez essayer et Ã©tablir comment au signup avant de regarder ce fil.

http://www.audipassion.com/services/for ... opic=52909

At least i think its Belgian :? Boogie emailed my tt-portal site with the link. Much the same problem being reported by owners there too.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's french. Neil :wink: 
But you are lucky, my french is sublime'

Boogie say's, he love your portal, and would like to post some pic's from himself with leather high heels in front of his car.
The leather from the boots is very flat, without bulbs.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

:lol: And why not. I'm not one to discriminate such behaviours, as long as they dont try it on with me ! I posted a hello back to them... used translater, hope it reads ok in the native tongue. eeeeek. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:wink:

i think you did a greatjob with the Portal Neil.

Rob


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

you have a PM about that, let me know if you can and want to help a bit :wink:

Cheers for the kind message


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Theres some great translations from babel from the french Audi Forum regarding the leather issue. Here is an example.....

"Hello Can be a bad series on certain vehicles and it is disturbing, however for a good behaviour in time it is imperative to nourish leather. The signal that I could note it is on Audi A4 of 150.000 km not a fold, leather is like new, I questioned the owner to know what it utlisait, and well of the lotion for baby, of milk for the skin of baby, and ouÃ© it is not idiot, because a ptit end of cabbages Ca has the skin very very fragile, therefore if it is good for the small children, Ben it is good for our cars voili voulou"

Something about using baby lotion, and he is not an idiot because cabbages are bad for the fraglie skin ! My word ! I know cabbage with my roast dinner can cause certain side effects... but thought this was a little odd ! Those crazy french :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Pommes de terre!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I can see thread has moved on a bit ^^^^

but I looked at pics on 1st few pages and thats a disgrace. My mk1 has done over 40k miles and the leather in better condition than everyone of those photos. Id bit furious if Id paid the money u guys have and I was told to settle with that...


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

You are all mental...............but i love it

(it helps the waiting !)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Look at this pic from King Fisher's brandnew car....

Also a little bulb in the base from the leather.

So what's further on the "MK2 leather seat problem" - channel ? Any news from Audi.UK ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Look at this pic from King Fisher's brandnew car....
> 
> Also a little bulb in the base from the leather.
> 
> So what's further on the "MK2 leather seat problem" - channel ? Any news from Audi.UK ?


Karen wrote last week "OK guys a update for you.

Mine is going in soon for the whole base replacing, ie: the bolsters and leather and this includes the side bolsters.

You must be aware now that audi uk have notified all dealers with instructions as to what to do, my inside information showed me literature containing piccies of customers cars and what dealers were expected to do.

The good news is for those who are ordering now, they should have no problems with the seats as this is now been rectified.

I can get the chassis numbers of the cars it does effect and apperently that is a huge proportion too.

All dealers are standing by waiting to deal with this, but they obviously would not voluteer the information to you, you have to go to the dealer to show the evidence then they will deal with quickly and hopefully effectively.

Remember all dealers have received emails from audi uk about this, so there whould be no excuse when approaching a dealership.

Good luck!

Will let you know when mine is done.

Karen"


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So we must wait untill Karen knows more abouth her car.

When you look at this pic, also brandnew, you can see the leather bulb already from day 1. It's a brandnew car.

Karen wrote that Audi has fixed the problem on the new car's....
I think ...Audi won't admit that there is a problem.
They don't go changing the stitches are whatsoever...
otherwise these both brandnew car's on the pic above wouldn't have bulbs from day 1.

If Audi admit's there is a problem, they will have a claim from every sold MK2. 
You don't have to be smart, to understand that they try to make money instead of give it away :wink:


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Further update - position remains that the seat pads will be be replaced as a minimum however ....

following challenge customer services manager contacted Audi UK and the feedback was "should possibly hear more about the issue within the next 6 weeks!"

.... ??? :?:


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> Further update - position remains that the seat pads will be be replaced as a minimum however ....
> 
> following challenge customer services manager contacted Audi UK and the feedback was "should possibly hear more about the issue within the next 6 weeks!"
> 
> .... ??? :?:


What are you going to do chilliman, wait the six weeks or go for it now?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone else wanting to complain to AUK - send me your details to [email protected]

It would appear from the response not many people have a problem and i cant see Audi bothering if this is the level of general apathy towards it.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

iknight said:


> chilliman said:
> 
> 
> > Further update - position remains that the seat pads will be be replaced as a minimum however ....
> ...


I'm hanging fire for now, the seat cover replacement is a banker - the dealer has the OK to go with that whenever! But I would rather the problem is resolved properly !!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > chilliman said:
> ...


That's got to be the right move.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has everyone sent their details to Tosh?


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Has everyone sent their details to Tosh?


Tosh has mine 8)!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We need more weight behind the email lots of people have commented but hardly anyone has forwarded their details.


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mine is sagging after 3 weeks of ownership. Ill send the details tomorrow, after i can get hold of a camera.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

My car is now in at Audi, i will post piccies when it has been rectified.
Also have a courtesy car too, if you don't ask you don't get as they say.

They have had it since monday, so should be done soon.

Just to clarify, they confirmed to me that all new build models have now extra cushioning, so the problem should not happen again.

Will speak soon

Karen


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I've sent my details to Mr Tosh, I trust you did receive them Tosh?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry, I've not been coming here much due to the way the forum has been going recently.

I didn't get chance to send the email yesterday. However it was sent today and all those that took the time to send in their details, i have responded to you with a copy of the mail i sent.

I will keep you all upto date as much and as often as i can.

K


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one Tosh. Thanks again for taking this up on our behalf [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, I've not been coming here much due to the way the forum has been going recently.
> 
> I didn't get chance to send the email yesterday. However it was sent today and all those that took the time to send in their details, i have responded to you with a copy of the mail i sent.
> 
> ...


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh well I was too slow so I will put them on here instead.

Collected the car on 5-4-07 and this is after 6039 miles of use

The first two are the drivers seat the other is the very rarely used passsenger seat.




























IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s284/monet100/AUDITTSEATS005.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

fut1a said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I've not been coming here much due to the way the forum has been going recently.
> ...


Send them over, when i get a reply i will say i forgot to include you.
I need all the same details as before.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Tosh, I have sent them over, cheers.


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

In my mind it could be just normal wear and stretching of the leather rather than a fault. I actually quite like the worn in look for leather seats. The leather on mine has streched and creased after just 800 miles. I dont regard it as a fault.

Perhaps there is a problem with the seat filling on some but mine appears okay so far.

Let the assault begin... [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm very curious abouth it Karen. I hope everything will work out fine for you.

Tosh, my respect you handle these things. It's good to hear you can be serious also :wink:


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Drivers seat after 2,600 miles!

Tosh - images emailed to you - bit late i know!


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

These might as well be a picture of my seats! Mine look exactly the same after only 600 miles. My mk1 seats did not have any sag after 3 years!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, I've not been coming here much due to the way the forum has been going recently.
> 
> I didn't get chance to send the email yesterday. However it was sent today and all those that took the time to send in their details, i have responded to you with a copy of the mail i sent.
> 
> ...


I have to say I agree with you.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

minsTTerman said:


> Drivers seat after 2,600 miles!
> 
> Tosh - images emailed to you - bit late i know!


Am I missing something....

This is like my seat after 20 miles....yes, 20!


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

lossyman said:


> These might as well be a picture of my seats! Mine look exactly the same after only 600 miles. My mk1 seats did not have any sag after 3 years!


Me too! The seats in the car that was PX'd looked brand new....

Will email you pictures Tosh when she is back...


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

This is one after about a hundred miles....


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Whilst I don't think that the condition of the seats is anywhere near acceptable, I've been looking elsewhere for my new car the past few weeks.The only other car,and its a poor second to the new TT on looks,is a BMW 3 coupe.Standard kit is OK,Xenons,cruise,PDC all standard but unfortunately the leather seats I've seen on their demos look "used" and the leather on the door panels are horrendously mis-shapen,so its not only Audi leather seats.If you look at the used Z4 coupes on the BMW website(I think that a lot of dealers have taken photos at angles where you can't actually see the seat base,clever devils) their drivers seat bases are a lot worst than the TT's.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Just received my car back.

I have taken piccies see below for the link

Ok i have some literature from Audi, this is from my contact and do not want to get him into trouble so i will type exactly what the literature says.

LEATHER SEAT COVERING CREASED AT LATERAL SUPPORTS.

CAUSE: The leather seat covering shows severe creases at the lateral supports. This varies depending on how the customer enters the vehicle.
Standard production: The lamination ( inside lining) on the leather covering has been modified.

Seamless introduction from 11.06 VIN: 8J 71 013 268
100% availability
from 01.07 VIN: 8J 015 000

service soloution : Replace seat covering, parts supply only optimised parts.

In my opinion the base looks like it will do it all again, they said that they was replacing the seat pad bolster too, but i think they have only rectified the side bolster issue on new models.

Seats right now look fine lets see if they stand the test of time,

I will let you know then how long it takes for the seats to pucker again.

piccies here

http://www.pumaspeed.co.uk/images/produ ... 67.jpg.jpg

Karen


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The only bit I perhaps have an issue with after 16k miles is the side bolster, and that they aren't changing on pre-Jan '07 cars?

I would expect the base to stretch and deform a after having my boney arse sit on it for hours at a time. But it does mostly return to ordinary shape after it's cooled down. The seat on my A3 did the same.

I will see what mine are like at the weekend, and post pictures for people to compare.

Karen, could you post your 'before' pic in the same post - I'm too lazy to go back through the pages to find it.  Thanks.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx for the info Karen
I almost wanna bet, that after some months the base will be the same. 
It all got to do with the design from the stiches.
No way that these seat's won't stay without bulbs.

I'm alway's very carefull with the seat's and mine are still fine (for me)
Leather is leather.

Just take a look at the leather in older car's, like the first TT or this Audi S3...
I think some people have too much time in their lives...
They are too busy with looking at their car each day...
I personely like the driving more.
My god, it's not your'e wive , it's a car......after some year's it's already gone and replaced.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Any news Tosh? 
Karen...how do the seat's look after a week?

And keep this thread sticky on page 1 just by posting some words so now and than


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets say Audi arent just rolling over.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Tosh.

I think, the foam beneath the base is indeed to soft and this all together with the way they designed the stitches, result in bulbs. 
If they put an other sort of foam, or some extra foam under the leather, i think the problem will be more of less be gone.

I talk abouth it last week with my dealer, and he will talk abouth it with Audi.NL . Otherwise he will try to fix it himself. I've bought 10 car's over there in the past years.
I have only very little bulbs compared to the pictures that are posted, but i think they will increase the next years, if i won't look for an solution.

If there's any new's, i will post it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We are all fat arsed lard eaters in the UK.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's old new's

I just wonder why you are all that fat over there. There must be a reason.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We're crap lovers, so we have to find something to do.

However i've combined the two and have found the perfect combo.
Mc'flaps.

http://www.puuuh.com/cdj/McFlaps.jpg


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Is that your Gran?

Aren't those drug tests a bummer. We dont get pint pots to piss-in here. We are more refined.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope, it's one of the 51.987 picture results when you type "english people" in Google


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No self respecting Englishman would be caught with only one pint.

Must be a southerner if it is.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

I stole the pic from LEG's homepage with holiday pic's :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Just a quick update.

The seat problem even though they have been replaced, i am sorry to say that the sagging is appearing again.

I will take some piccies when i can brave the cold outside and have a camera to hand.

Karen


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

OK, I said I would get a photo up...so here it is at 1500 miles...

Are we still supposed to be sending these shots to tosh?

Mark


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

marky9074 said:


> OK, I said I would get a photo up...so here it is at 1500 miles...
> 
> Are we still supposed to be sending these shots to tosh?
> 
> Mark


That looks familiar.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

marky9074 said:


> OK, I said I would get a photo up...so here it is at 1500 miles...
> 
> Are we still supposed to be sending these shots to tosh?
> 
> Mark


Sorry to hear about your seats but i do love that colour but why do they only do it for the roadsters and not the coupe.
RICK BISCUIT TANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN LOOKS THE PARK


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think this is happening to the Alcantara seats of my month-old TTC with 2000 miles on the clock...  :evil:

Not sure whether it goes back to normal - seems to at the moment... I guess I'll leave it for another month and then take some pics.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

X4RCN said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> The seat problem even though they have been replaced, i am sorry to say that the sagging is appearing again.
> 
> ...


Why am i not surprised....

Am i the only one who understands the "problem"?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Why am i not surprised....
> 
> Am i the only one who understands the "problem"?


No Rob, we all know the problem extends below the surface... but unfortunately, you're not Audi so we're not able to the right solution from you in quite the same manner as the diagnosis

Thanks anyway


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rebel said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update.
> ...


My missus drives the car 95% of the time...and she is 7 stone, so it is definitely not a case of lard arse, like you keep implying.... I don't suppose the other women drivers on here (karen etc) like being labelled as portly either....


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

marky9074 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > X4RCN said:
> ...


NO it cant be put down to weight as all my other cars seats have been fine.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I faxed a letter re this problem to Audi CS yeterday,12.12.07,if I get a reply I'll post it on here.I'm still having doubts about whether to cancel and delay my order until the problem's been fixed.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

In all honesty I wish I had kept the MK1. Even with the mag ride and better roof, the first thing you see when you enter the car is these crap seats, and it distracts from the driving experience IMO.

I mailed the image to tosh and it bounced back...assume the hotmail account has been wound up?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Mechanical/electrical problems I could put up with but as M9074 said ,looking at crap seats every day would be (is for a lot on here)depressing.I had a VW Corrado from new,kept it for three years,and I lost count of how many times it was back at the dealers for repairs,It ground to a halt after 4 days,went through big end bearings at 36000 miles.But I rate as one the best cars I've owned,like the new TT it looked absolutely gorgeous even when parked,brilliant to drive and everybody wanted to look at it and the usual comment of " a Volkswagen "what" ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,

The email address is still running - I've replied to a few of you this morning.

Updated posted on the other thread.


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Just read through this thread again as it has been bumped back to the top. Looking at the 'before' pictures of my seat made me think that it was not that bad after all, up to what the replacement now looks like!

I've been in again because the seat base was squeaking when going over certain kind of bumps. At first the dealer said that there was nothing they could do but a long and well constructed e-mail to Audi CS, coupled with copying in the local Service Manager meant that the dealer did their own ad-hoc repair. A freelance seat guy that also works for BMW, Jaguar etc.. suggested greasing the frame so that no parts rub together (apparently Rolls Royce and Jaguar do this with all their frames when they are built). The squeaking has now stopped. At the same time he put some more padding in the side bolsters and the squab. Unfortunately he recovered the seat with the same leather, which was already shot (and was a replacement itself) so god only knows if these alterations would have solved the problem!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

marky9074 said:


> In all honesty I wish I had kept the MK1. Even with the mag ride and better roof, the first thing you see when you enter the car is these crap seats, and it distracts from the driving experience IMO.


Can't believe my eyes....

So those few bumps in the leather, talk away all the driving fun?


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rebel said:


> marky9074 said:
> 
> 
> > In all honesty I wish I had kept the MK1. Even with the mag ride and better roof, the first thing you see when you enter the car is these crap seats, and it distracts from the driving experience IMO.
> ...


Yep, 'cos as soon as I turn the key to the moment I get out of the car all I am thinking about is how crap the seats are. My MK1 is still in the dealers, it did cross my mind yesterday about swapping back.....but bear in mind I am having dealer issues as well at the moment....

I traded in a car that did not miss a beat, had no scratches and perfect as new leather. I spent 40k got a car with scratches in the paintwork and trim, and has seats that sag within 10 miles of leaving the dealership


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mark should i make a list from all the things i "survived" from day one after i ordered the MK2.
Messed-up order.....mirror-lights boths sides replaced (water) Magnetic-ride dempers replaced, armrest in the door replaced, etc etc...

For god's sake it's a car....not your wife.
After a few year's it will be gone and replaced
And i also had a MK1. But to change it for a MK2????? No way.

It's better to think at your heath and hart, and don't get upset by all these "little things" :wink:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Rebel said:


> For god's sake it's a car....not your wife.
> After a few year's it will be gone and replaced


The wife? :lol:


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Mark should i make a list from all the things i "survived" from day one after i ordered the MK2.
> Messed-up order.....mirror-lights boths sides replaced (water) Magnetic-ride dempers replaced, armrest in the door replaced, etc etc...
> 
> For god's sake it's a car....not your wife.
> ...


IMO if I bought the car to be 'just a car' I would have got a Toyota Yaris/Skoda Octavia etc or something else basic and functional.

This is supposed to be my special car. I narrowed it down to this, a boxter or a 2nd hand Maserati. Now both of those are looking more appealing..


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Pics of some seats of the Porsche Boxter...:

http://www.finn.no/finn/viewimage?finnk ... =Minibilde

:roll:


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Arne said:


> Pics of some seats of the Porsche Boxter...:
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/viewimage?finnk ... =Minibilde
> 
> :roll:


A nine year old one, not a ten minutes old one....FFS


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

What about this Porsche then:

http://www.finn.no/finn/viewimage?finnk ... =Minibilde

:lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

marky9074 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of some seats of the Porsche Boxter...:
> ...


look how shiney that steering wheel is, recon its done more miles than they are letting on also!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

sico said:


> marky9074 said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


How do you think this one looked like after not so many miles?:

http://www.finn.no/finn/viewimage?finnk ... =Minibilde


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

There is a difference between leather 'wear and tear' and 'arse sag'. Wear and tear can happen to any car, TT included if people do not look after the leather. Put as many examples up as you like....

It does not detract from the fact that (as far as I am aware) the MK2 TT (and other VAG) are the only ones to show the stereotypical 'arse sag'.

Mine was evident after 15 miles, and it doesn't matter how many examples of other marques you put up on this thread, it will not persuade me to think anything different.....


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

you can always find cars that have not been looked after and have bad leather seats this thread is becoming stupid.

Arne if your TT had swirl marks on it when new I could go and find another make with simular problems.

If your TT's engine blew up and they didnt want to replace it, I could go and find a simular issue with google.

I could also find loads of links to old cars with perfect leather seats.

etc
etc

Just because you can find cars with poor leather seats it doesnt make it right!

P.S Mazda RX8

Check their seats out

http://www.autoweb.co.uk/car_detail.asp?cdID=1337442


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

My point is that leather comes with it's pro and cons - and leather sagging is not a "problem" only related to the seats in Audi TT, as one could think reading all the posts about this in this forum. This is something that can happen to most kind of leather seats.

I do agree that it would be nice if there was no sag in the seats in the TT, but I am actually very satiesfied with the seats - because they are very good to sitt in and give very good support, which for me is the most important.

I do understand that others have a different priority than what I have, and I do respect that. But I am also entiteled to my opinion, and that is that the sagging-issue has gotten way to much attention compared to what I think is a minor thing.... :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it goes something like "TWO BLACKS DON'T MAKE A WHITE".I have to work for Â£30k it don't grow on trees.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Arne said:


> My point is that leather comes with it's pro and cons - and leather sagging is not a "problem" only related to the seats in Audi TT, as one could think reading all the posts about this in this forum. This is something that can happen to most kind of leather seats.
> 
> I do agree that it would be nice if there was no sag in the seats in the TT, but I am actually very satiesfied with the seats - because they are very good to sitt in and give very good support, which for me is the most important.
> 
> I do understand that others have a different priority than what I have, and I do respect that. But I am also entiteled to my opinion, and that is that the sagging-issue has gotten way to much attention compared to what I think is a minor thing.... :wink:


I have to agree with Arne on this leather seat 'problem' being a minor issue. Everyone is entitled to an opinion but I simply see this as general wear and tear - my sofa at home was the exact same: smooth flat leather surface on day one, then the leather is going to show signs of wear once you start sitting on them.

I did not own the mk1 TT, it's true the leather does not have an indentation like the mk2 after even a couple of hundred miles...but what's very clear is that on the mk1 the seat cover comprises of 3 leather panels horizontally which helps to distribute the weight of the occupants wheras the mk2 has 1 big panel and a small panel between your legs which could perhaps explain all the weight is on the big panel therefore stretching the seats in such a way that it wouldn't spring back into shape like the mk1 seats.

The seats may be designed in such a way that this a 'charactaristic' and may be how all the seats 'wear' in time. The nappa leather is one of the softest grain of leather don't forget. My E46 M3 had exactly the same leather but as the padding is slightly harder and arranged horizontally - maybe that pervented it from wearing in the same way as the new TT.

As people have already had seat covers replaced, IMO this is just going to postpone the inevitable that they will wear again and it seems a bit pointless to have it done (as Karen mentioned seats are sagging again after the replaced panels). Personally, I'd like to keep my car away from the dealership as much as possible as I generally don't trust them anyway.

Noticed in another post that people would rather have mechanical problems and have perfect seats - I had 10 visits to the dealer in my Lotus Elise and the M3 wasn't exactly problem free either. I'd be happy to have seats like these and enjoy trouble free motoring for 3-4 years. After that, when you trade the car away, your issue with the seats will be long forgotten memory as you roll about in your future new set of wheels.

After all, the TT looks absolutely fantastic that also happens to drive great in mk2 form - don't let something so small ruin the ownership experience. We all buy cars to drive, not just to look at


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice words syc23, specialy the last part :wink:

English-people are alway's complaining. That's something i've learned on this forum. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Arne said:


> My point is that leather comes with it's pro and cons - and leather sagging is not a "problem" only related to the seats in Audi TT, as one could think reading all the posts about this in this forum. This is something that can happen to most kind of leather seats.
> 
> I do agree that it would be nice if there was no sag in the seats in the TT, but I am actually very satiesfied with the seats - because they are very good to sitt in and give very good support, which for me is the most important.
> 
> I do understand that others have a different priority than what I have, and I do respect that. But I am also entiteled to my opinion, and that is that the sagging-issue has gotten way to much attention compared to what I think is a minor thing.... :wink:


Arne, it's better to tell this to a cristmas-tree outside. He will understand you.
English don't like driving......they are more in for the "looks" :wink:

Nice porker-pic's by the way.
Those owners had a joly good time in those car's. That's for sure.

It's a shame that a complain-thread abouth leather is on top of this forum every day for months and monts. New buyers will think it's a crap car.
It's a fine car. Perfect handling, perfect engines, and perfect quality all around.
I like driving in it, and it's a shame i don't drive it daily in these wintermonths.

But now when i am thinking back to all those pictures from the english TT-owners, in front of their tiny little "euro-disney-houses" i understand more and more why they have so many complains.
The car is the most expensive thing in live they got, and they whoreship/adore their car's even more then their wive. ROFL

Crazy people over their on that island :lol:


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that leather comes with it's pro and cons - and leather sagging is not a "problem" only related to the seats in Audi TT, as one could think reading all the posts about this in this forum. This is something that can happen to most kind of leather seats.
> ...


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that leather comes with it's pro and cons - and leather sagging is not a "problem" only related to the seats in Audi TT, as one could think reading all the posts about this in this forum. This is something that can happen to most kind of leather seats.
> ...


You really are an annoying little prick.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

The twat Rubble has been found out. From a parallel thread on the leather seats subject...



> Rebel wrote:
> I just try to give a reasonable explanation why Audi won''t react inmidiatly, and why maybe there won't be a re-call., so people don't get upset more and more. Let's stay realistic, please.
> 
> I had a magnetic-ride-demper problem for more than 3 months, before they could find it and fix it. i've learned that it aint' worth the time and energy to get upset abouth these things.


You have such a 'selective' memory. IIRC you got VERY agitated over your dodgy dampers! You threatened to get rid of the car and never buy another Audi!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sion+noice

And, they're not bulbs, they're bulges. You must have something else on your mind... it wouldn't be Tulips from Amsterdam would it? 
. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

syc23 said:


> my sofa at home was the exact same: smooth flat leather surface on day one, then the leather is going to show signs of wear once you start sitting on them.


Does your sofa at home display a replica print of your arse cheeks when you get off it....no, it doesn't. Wear and tear is a different issue.....as we have already said, it can happen on all marques, including TT's. This is not wear and tear.....how can it be wear and tear if it can happen within the first few minutes of driving the car from new.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Someone earlier on in this thread asked if the seat issue was affecting the A5. In short, yes it is and my dealer and Audi UK are aware. Last week they sent pictures to Audi Germany who are investigating.

Thread on the A5 forum, I'm not the only one with the problem...
http://www.a5oc.com/forums/showthread.php/leather-seat-problems-174/index.html

The only solution i can see is if Audi either redesign the stitching (unlikely) or change the foam density on the latest builds. Reading this thread, it seems Audi don't really have a fix as replacing the seat bases with like for like only delays the same fault occurring.

Simon


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

SBJ said:


> The only solution i can see is if Audi either redesign the stitching (unlikely) or change the foam density on the latest builds. Reading this thread, it seems Audi don't really have a fix as replacing the seat bases with like for like only delays the same fault occurring.
> 
> Simon


Simon, thx for your contribution.

And the word "unlikely" is well chosen.
I can tell you, that the stiches-design is the major-problem indeed. They should have put some more stitches in the part to the back.
Audi will never replaced all the leather in every build car till now. And think at all the things that can go wron...different leather colour etc etc.. No way this ever will happen.
So forget that option.

A stiffer foam/base would be the second option. It will be better than, but it's not an insurance that the bulges will stay away complete.
But than again, this is also a very complicated re-call and also very expensive.

So i think this is also no option.

I tell you what will happen...

Audi will change the stitches design or the foambase in their next productionline on the A5 and the MK2. 
And further no big deal.

It's a unwritten law, that the first year's edition from a new model can have these problem's. It happen's now, and it will happen again.
Those who think, they will get Audi on their knees, live in a dreamworld.

Just enjoy your car, and if you can handle these "major problem's" in live, than never buy a first edition car.

:wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Having had several new cars from launch, i've come to expect the odd component failure and design issue, but the seat sagging is not something to live with on a Â£40+k car.

I had my old MK1 TT for 6 years and the seats looked like new the day it was sold. Audi do know the design is a weakness and the MK2 TT has been out over a year so there really isn't any excuse for continuing with a poor design, not only on the TT, but to then implement the same design on the A/S5, new A4 and R8 is an odd choice.

If they manufacture '08 spec models with firmer foam or better stitching to help ease the problem, then this is what should happen. Just like if pipes need extra heat sheilding etc, the design evolves.

I'm not party to 'bringing Audi to their knees' and think thats a stupid comment whoever made it. If the majority of owners don't notice or care, thats up to them, but the marketing line in any Audi literature is 'quality' and is some areas they aren't living up to it.

I'm realistic and not stamping my feet or jumping up and down about it, but having decided to purchase from new, I want the car to look new. If I were happy to except poor quality, I'd have either bought a different make, or bought a 2nd had car that was already well used. I don't expect perfection either, but the seats are far from it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nothing new on that comment SBJ. But what are you going to do with it?
Waiting ? Or complaining on the internet? Or visit you're dealer twice a week?
Or even write a song about it and show up on national television?

Please tell me, what must we do with this problem?

The designers and technician from Audi, are already to busy with the next generation from the TT and the A5.

Did you never bought a product which wasn't perfect?
If i should complain abouth every tiny little thing which wasn't perfect in live....

I think you should worry more about the fact that you ain't there on the european soccer-championship in 2008 .....
I guess the player's where too busy with the leather on there shoes, than playing football.

But hey, look at the sunnyside from this all.....now you can watch the dutch, and see how they play the final, and take the cup home :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe the R8 is using the same seats, and may equally disappoint its owners - who can afford to spend much more than what a TT costs!
For what I know about the industry and after-sale service, I agree it's unlikely that Audi will do anything at all on existing cars. A recall is simply not economically justified on industrial point of view.

Then it's up to the individual, whether this spoils his/her experience of owning a TT or not. I see my driver's seat aging quickly, I'll try to take some care about the interior but - for example - I could never bear to sit on a towel when I own the bloody car, and bulges won't take my sleep away.

On the other hand, some TT owners are quite angry because of this issue. In the UK and US customer protection and rights seem to be taken further than elsewhere, sometimes to extremes. In some cases it's really interesting to find out about things on this forum, as - because of this attitude - UK customers are more alert. IMHO, soft leather wear and tear could be instead one of the extremes I mentioned above. People may disagree about right and wrong, and it can be fun to take the piss at each other for a while and have a good laugh.

But - let's not rub it in too much...

8)


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Took my car in for its first service (one year old) and asked them to see what they thought about the seat base. They said "it's saggy but your warranty only covers you for the first 6 months or 7k miles, whichever occurs first".


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Guys

Any updates on the seats? I am picking up my TTR next week, seats are sagging slightly at 2700 miles. Not sure to ask them to replace before pick up or hold out for a 'fix'?

Thanks


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Two questions regarding the 'sagging seat' issue.

1. Does anyone use Audi leather care products on their seats?

2. With reference to replacement under warranty, in a worse case scenario, roughly how much is the cost of a new seat?

Mine seem OK for now (1700 miles) but I'm not using it as an everyday car, which I suppose you should be able to really without seat problems like this occurring for the money we've spent on our motors.


----------



## ravihira (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got exactly the same problem on my leather drivers' seat as the ones in the pics on this thread.

The pics of the red leather seats match mine perfectly !.

I only use the car about once a week at present and have only done approx 1500 miles since april 2007 when i purchased it.

I certainly did not expect this sagging after only using the car once a week.

Can't be a weight issue....i'm only 12 stone.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

ricka said:


> Does anyone use Audi leather care products on their seats?


I have ordered the set, but I must be the only one in Europe, as three weeks on there's still no sign. At the same time I ordered genuine rubber mats, they came but were rejected as its clips did not have the same pitch as those on the floor. Disappointing...


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Nippo, it can be annoying waiting for parts etc. I just thought that using the correct (manufacturer recommended) cleaning products would be the first course of action to prevent wear and tear.

Haven't installed my rubber matts yet, presuming they're OK.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

ricka said:


> Hi Nippo, it can be annoying waiting for parts etc. I just thought that using the correct (manufacturer recommended) cleaning products would be the first course of action to prevent wear and tear.
> 
> Haven't installed my rubber matts yet, presuming they're OK.


What has cleaning the leather got to do with the foam base sagging?


----------

